# FR: au cas où + mode



## TimeHP

Bonjour.

Je dois dois employer l'expression 'au cas où'. 
Est-ce que je dois utiliser l'indicatif futur, l'indicatif présent ou le subjonctif?

Au cas où je ne puisse pas...
Au cas où je ne pourrai pas...
Au cas où Je ne peux pas...

...venir à Paris au mois de Décembre, Je visiterai votre école au mois de Janvier.

Merci en avance.

Ciao


----------



## Anide

Je pense que la première est correcte. Mon hésitation est entre la première et la seconde mais je penche plutot pour la première.


----------



## CapnPrep

_conditionnel_, normalement : Au cas où je ne pourrais pas venir, …


----------



## TimeHP

Merci, Adine et CapnPrep. 
Donc jai failli les trois phrases!
Terrible...  
Et serait-il _conditionnel_ si la phrase n'était pas negative?


----------



## CapnPrep

Il semble qu'il y ait plusieurs possibilités, finalement.

Le Petit Robert recommande le conditionnel :


> En cas qu'il vienne, au cas qu'il vienne (subj.). Au cas, dans le cas, pour le cas où il viendrait (condit.). Au cas où il mourrait (cf. S'il venait à mourir).


Mais le TLF :


> _En cas que, au cas que_ (avec le cond. ou le subj., vieilli ou littér.), _au cas où, dans le cas où, pour le cas où _(avec le cond., l'ind. ou le subj.)


Et qui sait, il se peut bien que la négation y joue un rôle aussi, il faudrait creuser…


----------



## BrianCMasi

How do tenses work following this phrase?  Are the tenses always the same i.e. futur or conditionnel

ex.

Au cas où il y (avoir) de trop grandes difficultés, nous devrions fermer.

Merci


----------



## Lipau

Au cas où il y ait / Au cas où il y aurait, donc conditionnel présent ou conditionnel futur, si je n'm'abuse.


----------



## janpol

au cas où il y aurait.......


----------



## jmaguire

Salut ! J’ai lu que avec le phrase « en case où » on doit utiliser le conditionnel, est-ce que c’est le même chose quand on parle au passé ? Par exemple :
Ils *m’ont enseigné* à toujours avoir quelque chose en plus pour les cours, *au cas où* une activité *ne marcherait pas*.

Merci d'avance  Jenni


----------



## despina

Oui, c'est ça ! Ta phrase est bonne. 
Le conditionnel se met indépendamment du temps du verbe principal.


----------



## Nordland37

janpol said:


> au cas où il y aurait.......



Surely   au cas où requires the subjunctive?

"Au cas où tu sois couché ..."

-- 

Jim


----------



## bobbythefrench

No. "Au cas où" is followed by a conditional. If you insist on using a subjunctive you need to use "Au cas que" but that's no longer used and really sounds wrong.

Au cas que tu sois couché...
Au cas où tu serais couché...


----------



## Nordland37

I'm inclined to believe you even though I had that in an EMail from a
correspondent in France today.

The missing 'que' is the clue to why it should not be in the subjunctive.

Thanks.

-- 

Jim.


----------



## janpol

J'ai relu les nombreux posts de ce fil, alors...
[…]
à propos du mode du verbe qui suit : Grevisse préconise clairement l'emploi du conditionnel 
... et enfin : personnellement, je n'utilise jamais "au cas où" que je trouve très laid, je préfère "dans le cas où"


----------



## don't ask me

I think not Jim
It's introducing a conditional situation (ie one event depending on another one) so for me it requires the conditional  if anything and not the subjunctive , and I believe that the subjonctif is mainly for hypothetical situations A frenchie will tell you more accurately than me however


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Je me rappelle qu'une prof de français nous avait dit que 'au cas où' préconisait toujours, toujours, TOUJOURS l'emploi du conditionnel. Cela dit, je vois très souvent l'emploi du subjonctif. 

Pourriez-vous svp me dire si la traduction française suivante est juste : 

English I am sending you a second version of the file, in case this one doesn't open. 

Français : ... Je vous envoie une deuxième version du fichier, au cas où celui-ci ne s'ouvrirait pas. 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## despina

Traduction impeccable, Shine !


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup, despina ! 

Serait-il possible, dans ce contexte, d'employer le subjonctif, c-à-d: Je vous envoie une deuxième version du fichier, au cas où celui-ci ne s'ouvre pas ?


----------



## despina

En règle générale, c'est plutôt le conditionnel qu'on utilise, mais je ne trouve pas le subjonctif choquant. C'est vrai qu'on l'entend beaucoup après "au cas où", donc il semble y avoir une certaine souplesse d'usage pour cette expression (quand même plutôt à l'oral, sans doute).


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Merci beaucoup pour cet éclaircissement despina. Si j'ai bien compris, c'est donc préférable d'employer le conditionnel après _au cas où_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que le conditionnel est généralement le mode le plus approprié, mais l'indicatif et le subjonctif sont également possibles *selon le contexte*. L'indicatif est d'ailleurs particulièrement adapté si l'on veut insister sur la réalité de l'éventualité. J'éviterais toutefois le subjonctif, _a fortiori_ dans la langue courante.


----------



## janpol

> Je vous envoie une deuxième version du fichier, au cas où celui-ci ne s'ouvre pas ?


Je pense  que je dirais plutôt :
Je vous envoie une deuxième version du fichier pour le cas où celui-ci ne s'ouvrirait pas ?


----------



## Sarène Pulin

Bonsoir,

Puisque le conditionnel doit suivre «_au cas où»_, est-ce qu'il est possible de dire:
_«Au cas où ma letter ne serait pas arrivée...» _
c'est à dire, en utilisant le conditionnel passé?

Merci.


----------



## OLN

Oui, la grammaire est juste : Au cas où ma lett*re* ne serait pas arrivée à telle date_, ..._
On trouve par exemple dans la littérature : "au cas où le locataire ne serait pas encore entré en jouissance des lieux", "au cas où ce terme n'aurait pas été déterminé"


----------

